# I need advice about my Samsung Fascinate (Verizon)



## jean001 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have CM7 on my phone and I want to go to ICS. Do I need to go back to stock first? Also in your opinion what is the best ICS rom out there now? Any advice or links would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Jean


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

. http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/

Should be all the info you need


----------



## jean001 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

You might have to try a few ICS ROMs to find the right one for you. Maybe start here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21239-ics-rom-comparison-chart/


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

jean001 said:


> I have CM7 on my phone and I want to go to ICS. Do I need to go back to stock first? Also in your opinion what is the best ICS rom out there now? Any advice or links would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jean


IMO, AOKP build 31 (glitched build) is perfect. Buttery smooth, amazing battery life, blazing fast, constantly updated.. Couldn't ask for more.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

deliquified said:


> IMO, AOKP build 31 (glitched build) is perfect. Buttery smooth, amazing battery life, blazing fast, constantly updated.. Couldn't ask for more.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Agreed!


----------



## jean001 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi I just wanted to say "Thank you"... I did AOKP build 32 and* I love it*. It is SO much better than before. I literally spent the whole day messing with my phone trying different things. Is there a difference between build 32 and build 31? I was just trying to go with the newest one but if 31 is better please let me know.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Not really. Probably just stability; you could also try gummy its nice. I do love the mods on AOKP I run it on my GNex and Tab 10.1 to keep them the same. I have my Mez on Gummy and its smooth as well I get pretty decent battery life 12hrs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

